# Mr Good Vape - Sweet Lovin' One Shot



## Rebel (23/4/18)

Good day

If you have tried the above mentioned one shot,
Please share your experience (mixing %, steep time, taste, etc).


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (23/4/18)

All the one-shots recommended percentage are 15% (so that makes you +/-400ml) and as far as I know its a SNV.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rebel (23/4/18)

I hope it tastes great so tempted to checkout cart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (23/4/18)

I have them all on the way, can not wait to mix as I have vaped the commercial versions of these and they ARE AWSOME !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (23/4/18)

I've got Melon Head and its an awesome fruit vape!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (24/4/18)

Ok so I just got some Sweet Lovin in, will report back with my findings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (24/4/18)

Ok so I just got some Sweet Lovin in, will report back with my findings!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (24/4/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Ok so I just got some Sweet Lovin in, will report back with my findings!



I wonder if these are the same as the One Hit Wonder Range, I cant recall.
Think the commercial versions are mixed at 80/20

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft (24/4/18)

This juice, right off the rip, is amazing! Very sweet and flavorful.. but so sweet it might put people off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (25/4/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> This juice, right off the rip, is amazing! Very sweet and flavorful.. but so sweet it might put people off.


Dat Strawberry & Watermelon bubblegum do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (25/4/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Dat Strawberry & Watermelon bubblegum do



Its awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/4/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> All the one-shots recommended percentage are 15% (so that makes you +/-400ml) and as far as I know its a SNV.



The misconception is that One Shots are SNV, which is unfortunately not the case...
Keep in mind that although the flavours are melded within the bottle, steeping with VG, PG and NIC is still absolutely necessary for the flavours to develop via the steeping process to meld with the base liquid. Simple fruity one shots can probably be vapable after an overnight steep but the more complex ones will still need to undergo the full steeping process...

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Halfdaft (26/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> The misconception is that One Shots are SNV, which is unfortunately not the case...
> Keep in mind that although the flavours are melded within the bottle, steeping with VG, PG and NIC is still absolutely necessary for the flavours to develop via the steeping process to meld with the base liquid. Simple fruity one shots can probably be vapable after an overnight steep but the more complex ones will still need to undergo the full steeping process...



I know that Quick requires a 3 day steep to reach its full potential, but from what I've read Melon Head and Sweet Lovin' don't really have a required steep time. Both are good off the rip though!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

